# I am SO proud of my Boxer and German Wirehaired Pointer > > Once Again



## rockdoveranch (Apr 29, 2011)

Pups are in the house, but our adult Boxer and GWP are out in the dog yard.  They start barking up a storm.  The bark is sounding like an alert of some sort, so I suspected someone must have opened our gate and was coming up the drive.

Being the girl  , I ask my husband to check things out.  

No one in sight.  The dogs are barking at a rather thick copper head in the yard.  Probably a female.  Now a dead female.

Last time they were barking like they were tonight I was sick with Pertussis (Whooping Cough) and my husband was out in the bird lofts.  I looked outside just in time to see my Boxer jumping straight up like he had springs on all four feet.  I thought . . . copper head.

I put on my mud boots and got a shovel.  I found the copper head and chopped off the snakes head, but not before it bit both dogs several times.

My dogs are SO smart.

As for the puppies . . . they think sheep poop is like chocolate gummy bears.  One pup ate too much tonight out on the puppy run and poor guy, did some serious throwing up.  He is just now feeling better, and it has been hours since poop snack time.


----------



## elevan (Apr 29, 2011)

rockdoveranch said:
			
		

> As for the puppies . . . they think sheep poop is like chocolate gummy bears.  One pup ate too much tonight out on the puppy run and poor guy, did some serious throwing up.  He is just now feeling better, and it has been hours since poop snack time.


UGH!    Why do dogs have to do that!??!??  



Good job adult dogs though!


----------



## Lizzie098 (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol !!! I just had to say that my dog does the same with the rabbit 'pellets', but I never worry because I know no matter how disgusting it is, I guess that it has stuff in it thats good for her .


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 30, 2011)

My mother told me that "back in the day" neighbor dogs would follow horse pulled ice wagons and gobble up the horse poo.  

When I am cleaning up animal stuff I try to remind myself it is is just food the body did not need.  I kept that in mind last night when I was cleaning up the puppy's puck.  I do cherish a good hand washing with a good soap!

We measured the copper head this morning.  It was 27 inches which is a good size for a copper head.  

It always amazes me when snakes and other animals enter the dog yard.  You would think they would think twice.  Nothing like a dog with skunk breathe!


----------



## carolinagirl (May 2, 2011)

GOOD dogs!! My hubby called me a little while ago and said he found the well-chewed remains of a large snake in our driveway.  Bailey, my gorgeous pit bull got herself a nice snake.  She doesn't just kill them....she rips them into teeny pieces just to make sure they are good and dead.


----------



## rockdoveranch (Jun 29, 2011)

Our dogs were brilliant once again!  

At the moment I am baby sitting my granddogger Boston Terrier who does not get along with big dogs, so I am playing musical dogs and my dogs are outside at night.

Last night they are barking madly.  This time it was the puppies and our GWP.  Michael went out with the flashlight and our Pointer grabbed the copperhead and ran off with it dropping it in the sand.  Fortunately Michael saw the area where she dropped it and was able to kill it.  Poor dog, she kept looking for it after Michael brought it outside the yard.

Why do these snakes wander into the dog's yard.  Don't they know better?

He buried the snake outside the dog yard and something dug it up over night.  I found it under the rabbit hutch this morning.  YIKES!

Good Dogs > > Once again.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jul 10, 2011)




----------

